# How to get pregnant? Whats the winning formula?



## mandy1971

Hi girls,

I was wondering if you could share with me what you have done in the past in order to achieve your BFP?
I have been ttc for 16 months. Had a mc in april and then again more recently earlier this month:nope:
so it took 10 long months the first time. What did I do differently?

I had been using opk from tesco (£7 for 7), I had lost several pounds in weight(around 5pounds) and thats about it really, incidentally I was undergoing a very stressfull time at home and at work!

second time, I took pre conception vitamins, put on all said weight I'd previously lost (and a little more!), and was also using the tesco opk(I had obtained cheaper opk's from amazon since last mc in april, when compared to tesco's version, they were just not as reliable..), incidentally I took a wee notion for cinammon powder and was adding it to yogurts and anything else sweet tasting, my other half even added it to a curry one night by mistake!
Since reading some of the threads here I've been surprised to learn that honey and cinnamon are being used by some of you as an aid to conception.

well, I'm seriously contemplating buying a cbfm, in an attempt to save some money in the long term as I'm spending a small fortune on opk's! I'd love to hear some of your stories guys, and what your thoughts on the cbfm are as opposed to opk packs?:dust::dust:


----------



## mandy1971

meant to say we've been using concieve plus for a few months now, though did'nt use it the first time we concieved.


----------



## babyanise

with all 4 of mine i never used,did anything ,just dtd but this time i have been doing everything and nothing works:shrug:so im going back to doing nothing,but i am thinking of ai this time.


----------



## mintypeas

hi i have been trying for 7 months after losing my little one and i did the opks checking cm and symptom spotting. i got quite obsessed with it and it was all i could think of. then 2 months ago i thought i cant do this anymore and i made myself relax and threw away anything to do with babies. i kept myself busy and we bd every other day nothing else!! and now im just under 4 weeks pregnant!! so that worked for me honey x


----------



## mandy1971

Minypeas, 
well done! I'm becoming more geeky about this every month. 
M x


----------



## Omi

Hi hun, 

just wanted to throw in my to pennies worth. Since the beginning of ttc i have gone through several different periods where i have tried both downright weird and wonderful, investigating online, buying from ebay, reading books, swallowing pills and herbs etc etc you name i have most likely done it.

But i think, as the previous threads ascertain, that the minimalist approach works the best if not better than the full bhuna approach. I think the proof is in the pudding, i.e. most people seem to get pg that way - me included!

So now, its just me and my cbfm, a few cheapie opk's from ebay i use as back up and a generic prenatal i buy from tesco's or Asda. That's it. 

if you want to know my opinion on the cbfm, i have to say it is pretty great. Its minimal fuss, no going cross eyed as with cheapies trying to interpret them. One pee in the morning and off you go. Its fairly reliable and in the long run not expensive when you take into account the hassle it takes out of it for you. 

I bought mine on ebay which i got with sticks included. You can also bulk buy sticks on there (i have been told, so far to lazy too do it myself, lol) One box of sticks will usually last you 2 cycles. Im a great believer in it, but you have to go with what works for you :)

All the best and good luck, hun! 

Omi xxx

reason being


----------



## mandy1971

Hi Omi,

the cbfm definately sounds like an investment. Hope that will be my winning formula.good luck and have some :dust::dust:
m xxx


----------



## mommyto3girls

This is my belief......We can do all sorts of things to try to conceive, but what it all boils down to is this....

Ruth 4:13, "...the Lord gave her conception..."


----------



## poppy666

Didnt try anything with my last 4 boys, 4th one is 6mths and i was 40 when i had him, but want to try for my last and to be honest with my age im using the clearblue digi ov sticks this cycle just to try n hurry it up due to the fact im not getting any younger :haha:

Apart from that just try to relax, what will be will be :hugs:


----------



## Mizze

mintypeas said:


> hi i have been trying for 7 months after losing my little one and i did the opks checking cm and symptom spotting. i got quite obsessed with it and it was all i could think of. then 2 months ago i thought i cant do this anymore and i made myself relax and threw away anything to do with babies. i kept myself busy and we bd every other day nothing else!! and now im just under 4 weeks pregnant!! so that worked for me honey x

That sounds remarkably like me - I became obsessed after second mmc - to the point DH was really put off having :sex: because poor luv felt it was a means to an end rather than something we wanted to do. I got diagnosed with acute stress and told by my consultant to just let it go for a few months to let my mind and body relax and recover. So I did, we went away for our anniversary the following month, we knew it was D day (so to speak) but we just relaxed, had a little afternoon drink, had :sex: went to dinner etc and just enjoyed ourselves. After that weekend I decided I would get my body into better shape for conceiving and decided to go back to the gym. On the morning of my second workout a week later I realised it was AF day but nothing had happened (and im normally spot on) - got my remaining stick out, peed on it and BFP - and im currently typing this at 1.30 am because the little madam hasnt stopped kicking and that and the heartburn is keeping me awake! :happydance: We are now into 3rd tri and finally starting to believe we might actually have a baby this time. 

I firmly believe it was the conscious decision to go with the flow and RELAX about it that made it happen after several months of stressed out obession over ttc. Obviously that doesnt work if there is an underlying cause but if there isnt - relaxation is the best thing - If the most difficult thing- to do. - Oh the only other thing I did was take a pregnacare vitamin and went back to doing Yoga (for stress relief)

Oh for reference im nearly 38

HTH

Mizze xx


----------



## mandy1971

I got my cbfm, just waiting on af to arrive to try my forst cycle. Found out last week I start IUI sometime around january.Hoping the cbfm does the job!
I'll keep you posted.xxxx


----------



## bluetattoo

Hiya Mandy1971. I started ttc in Dec 09 and because I am same age as you I decided to throw absolutely everything at it. I did loads of research on and off the forums and found some very knowledgeable people on here, mostly American from what I recall. Its difficult to know whether anything in particular, all combined or none of it made a difference as I obviously didn't try au natural as it were but I think when 40 is beating a hasty path to your door then anything is worth a go as long as its not dangerous lol

So my list is such:

Agnus Castus (known as natures Clomid)
Royal Jelly
Honey (eaten)
Cinnamon (eaten)
Good quality pre natal vits (pregnacare plus with Omega fats)
Additional B vitamins (Mega B 50 Holland & Barratt)
Natural sunlight on a daily basis
Regular cardiovascular exercise
Stress reduction
Lots of fresh fruit and veg
Low dose aspirin (this was due to mc but I wouldn't necessarily advocate this without medical backup)
Raspberry leaf capsules (tones uterus)
i was about to try Preseed when I got my BFP

There may even be a few more that I have forgotten about. My history was MMC years before, fibroids, ovarian cysts and advancing age of 37 and a half
- it didn't look particularly promising. I used cheap OPK sticks from ebay which worked very well and we dtd every other day throughout the month and every day during O time. We did this for four cycles and I was gutted each time it didn't work so I decided to order some preseed and in the meantime put it on the back burner (still taking all the above mentioned but not bothering about regimenting the deed - the day I thought O was due I don't even think we did it, just bd when the mood took us) Anyhow that was the month it happened and I was so not taking any notice that af was almost a week late before I even realised. The pregnancy was textbook (I took aspirin until 34 weeks) and my beautiful little boy is now nine months. Since then using all the above again (but not regimenting the deed & making it a chore) I have conceived twice, sadly lost my third pregnancy at seven weeks but am again pregnant and due in April. Take from this what you will, I wish you and everyone else out there ttc over 35 lots of babydust:dust:


----------



## poppy666

Did nothing with my older 3 because that was 17yrs ago, with my last LO who is 6mths to be honest went out on a night out with dh and got totally drunk :haha: Bingo!! Had him 2wk after my 40th :thumbup:

Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## mandy1971

bluetattoo said:


> Hiya Mandy1971. I started ttc in Dec 09 and because I am same age as you I decided to throw absolutely everything at it. I did loads of research on and off the forums and found some very knowledgeable people on here, mostly American from what I recall. Its difficult to know whether anything in particular, all combined or none of it made a difference as I obviously didn't try au natural as it were but I think when 40 is beating a hasty path to your door then anything is worth a go as long as its not dangerous lol
> 
> So my list is such:
> 
> Agnus Castus (known as natures Clomid)
> Royal Jelly
> Honey (eaten)
> Cinnamon (eaten)
> Good quality pre natal vits (pregnacare plus with Omega fats)
> Additional B vitamins (Mega B 50 Holland & Barratt)
> Natural sunlight on a daily basis
> Regular cardiovascular exercise
> Stress reduction
> Lots of fresh fruit and veg
> Low dose aspirin (this was due to mc but I wouldn't necessarily advocate this without medical backup)
> Raspberry leaf capsules (tones uterus)
> i was about to try Preseed when I got my BFP
> 
> There may even be a few more that I have forgotten about. My history was MMC years before, fibroids, ovarian cysts and advancing age of 37 and a half
> - it didn't look particularly promising. I used cheap OPK sticks from ebay which worked very well and we dtd every other day throughout the month and every day during O time. We did this for four cycles and I was gutted each time it didn't work so I decided to order some preseed and in the meantime put it on the back burner (still taking all the above mentioned but not bothering about regimenting the deed - the day I thought O was due I don't even think we did it, just bd when the mood took us) Anyhow that was the month it happened and I was so not taking any notice that af was almost a week late before I even realised. The pregnancy was textbook (I took aspirin until 34 weeks) and my beautiful little boy is now nine months. Since then using all the above again (but not regimenting the deed & making it a chore) I have conceived twice, sadly lost my third pregnancy at seven weeks but am again pregnant and due in April. Take from this what you will, I wish you and everyone else out there ttc over 35 lots of babydust:dust:

Bluetattoo,
thats wonderful news. Thankyou for your input on the thread..I hope you are having a lovely stress free pregnancy.
Af arrived yest so watch this space with the cbfm!
I am going abroad for a family wedding for 2 weeks in december(without dp, he has to work :) I will probably ovulate just before i get back, but I've worked out I'll probably be able to test for 2 cycles before that. I'm booked in for iui in January, it would be amazing to reach this goal on our own though, and achieve our little sticky bean.
Keep you posted on it all through this thread xxx


----------



## bluetattoo

Having a nine month old whos just starting to take his first steps means I don't get much time to think about being pregnant and the time is flying by. Good luck with the CBFM, lets hope this is the thing that swings it for you and you end up on holiday already preggers  Good to know that the AI is booked anyway. PMA!! xxx

(ps another two things I forgot on my endless list were EPO from CD1 to O and making dh take conception vits lol)


----------



## Mom23monkies

Ya know every time I see this thread I just want to say 
"well when two people REALLY like each other"
LOL
I heard a docotor give the advice that you should bd every other day for your entire cycle.
You could always make an appointment and ask them to run some blood work!


----------



## Chilli

Having had an unsucessful year this year, TTC practically on the dot of OV every month, I started taking maca and royal jelly last cycle. Also I lost a stone, got fit and eat mainly organic as well as using all organic toiletries. Anyhow dtd 2 times, completely miscalculated OV and still got a shock BFP!!! Good luck to you hun


----------



## Seity

I was temping and using opks and noticed that I wasn't getting much EWCM, but otherwise my cycle was fine, so I started taking EPO capsules. The second month taking them I noticed an increase in EWCM and we BD on the first day of the positive opk.
That's all it took to get Gabriel.
Temping, opk's, EPO, and BD the once.
And a prenatal vit every day starting a month before starting to ttc.


----------



## Mom23monkies

what is EPO?


----------



## Chilli

Forgot to say I had just started accupuncture again


----------



## one4 me2

Mom23monkies said:


> what is EPO?

Evening Primrose Oil


----------



## Mom23monkies

thank you very much!!


----------



## seoj

If we only knew... lol... we'd be RICH!!!! haha. 

This is my first month using Fertilaid (my hubby has been on it for months but I figured it can't hurt to try also- wink wink). Not sure it's the winning formula... yet... lol... but if so I'll let you!!!! 

I can say this though... I've been taking if for about a week now- and after about 2 days on it I'm all sorts of "randy"- lol. Maybe this is it's trick- it makes us want it MORE... so we DTD more... ? Hmmmmm.... haha

Good luck to you all and lots of sticky bean baby dust!!!!


----------



## Buster1

I must say thank you to you ladies. This thread has been very helpful and encouraging. Good luck in getting those BFPs.


----------



## MumToBlanka

I really love this thread! But I have no idea what CBFM is...

On with my 2 cents:

A: As a rule, I tell my good friends to heal their WHOLE body, not just deal with it piecemeal. The body is designed so that part works together and when one thing is out-of-whack, it tends to effect other systems too. 

B: I would advise you to toss out the synthetic vitamins and use those that are made from real food sources. Just like apple flavoring is not the same thing as a plump juicy fresh one, vitamins made from synthetic sources don't take advantage of the whole nutritional benefit of the veggie/fruit. 

C: The last (but not least) thing that I would recommend is to start charting your waking temperature and cervical fluid. I started out using Fertility Friend but have switched to Fertility Flower, which I like better. Charting is like a visual picture of what's happening hormonally in your body which is a valuable diagnostic tool.

All the best to you all!


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls I started day 2 of my cbfm( clear blue fertility monitor)(mum2blanka).
Day 6 which on your first time using it cbfm is the first time machine asks you to test, I got a high! Tried it this morning and the bugger wouldn't work, not sure if it was me not loading it correctly but I took my time and referred to the instructions.... And I hot no result as it didn't flash the way it should( I am thinking this relationship might not last with cbfm as I was even late for work because of this!!)
I will perciveer though it cost too much to throw in the towel so early on...
I have started the epo , for those of u in the uk, I got pre conception vits and folic acid also and paid less than £ 5 for the lot from savers on the high st!! 
Keep all the suggestions and xny successes you have with the concieving going girls xxxxx


----------



## DressageDiva

Mizze said:


> mintypeas said:
> 
> 
> hi i have been trying for 7 months after losing my little one and i did the opks checking cm and symptom spotting. i got quite obsessed with it and it was all i could think of. then 2 months ago i thought i cant do this anymore and i made myself relax and threw away anything to do with babies. i kept myself busy and we bd every other day nothing else!! and now im just under 4 weeks pregnant!! so that worked for me honey x
> 
> That sounds remarkably like me - I became obsessed after second mmc - to the point DH was really put off having :sex: because poor luv felt it was a means to an end rather than something we wanted to do. I got diagnosed with acute stress and told by my consultant to just let it go for a few months to let my mind and body relax and recover. So I did, we went away for our anniversary the following month, we knew it was D day (so to speak) but we just relaxed, had a little afternoon drink, had :sex: went to dinner etc and just enjoyed ourselves. After that weekend I decided I would get my body into better shape for conceiving and decided to go back to the gym. On the morning of my second workout a week later I realised it was AF day but nothing had happened (and im normally spot on) - got my remaining stick out, peed on it and BFP - and im currently typing this at 1.30 am because the little madam hasnt stopped kicking and that and the heartburn is keeping me awake! :happydance: We are now into 3rd tri and finally starting to believe we might actually have a baby this time.
> 
> I firmly believe it was the conscious decision to go with the flow and RELAX about it that made it happen after several months of stressed out obession over ttc. Obviously that doesnt work if there is an underlying cause but if there isnt - relaxation is the best thing - If the most difficult thing- to do. - Oh the only other thing I did was take a pregnacare vitamin and went back to doing Yoga (for stress relief)
> 
> Oh for reference im nearly 38
> 
> HTH
> 
> Mizze xxClick to expand...

Im sooo pleased for you!! Im new and TTC and your post has made me really :happydance:


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Mandy, 

I have no idea if one, none or all of these things helped me but thought I would share:

(1) I used a CBFM which gave me confidence that everything was working and that I was having sex on the right days.

(2) I also was exercising alot at least 3x per week: a 7 mile run on a wkd. I know that sounds extreme but I don't think I've ever been more healthy in my life and I do wonder if this contributed. If you are overweight I would consider trying to lose some weight if you can.

(3) I also ate reasonably healthily not always 5 a day but a good varied diet with naughty things only if I was exercising that day.

(4) I used fertility friend (temping) to confirm ovulation after the CBFM hormone surges detected.

(5) tried to drink a least one glass of water per hr. V difficult to do so not always successful.

(6) take breaks from this website. Hearing sad stories can get you down also step away from google it can convince you that you have every fertility problem in the world.

(7) This is hard but know that ttc can be a long journey-alot of luck is involved. Watch this and you'll understand why:

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-great-sperm-race/4od

I really hope you get your BFP soon xxx

:dust:


----------



## pinktrifle

HI,

we've been trying for quite a while, had several mcs and low and behold i have a lap and dye 1st october and now pregnant with hcg level 1780!

xx


----------



## mandy1971

spacegirl said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> I have no idea if one, none or all of these things helped me but thought I would share:
> 
> (1) I used a CBFM which gave me confidence that everything was working and that I was having sex on the right days.
> 
> (2) I also was exercising alot at least 3x per week: a 7 mile run on a wkd. I know that sounds extreme but I don't think I've ever been more healthy in my life and I do wonder if this contributed. If you are overweight I would consider trying to lose some weight if you can.
> 
> (3) I also ate reasonably healthily not always 5 a day but a good varied diet with naughty things only if I was exercising that day.
> 
> (4) I used fertility friend (temping) to confirm ovulation after the CBFM hormone surges detected.
> 
> (5) tried to drink a least one glass of water per hr. V difficult to do so not always successful.
> 
> (6) take breaks from this website. Hearing sad stories can get you down also step away from google it can convince you that you have every fertility problem in the world.
> 
> (7) This is hard but know that ttc can be a long journey-alot of luck is involved. Watch this and you'll understand why:
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-great-sperm-race/4od
> 
> I really hope you get your BFP soon xxx
> 
> :dust:

Hi Spacegirl,

thankyou so much for taking the time to write.congratulations on your pregnancy.
I am eating healthier of recent and am walking alot more over the past few weeks, I'm the biggest I've ever been, although, I'm a size 12-14 I'm only 5ft 2 so need to get healthy and trimmer if I want to carry a baby anyway...

I have watched the great sperm race...what an eye opener, my oh was totally amazed at what his guys have to face lol.

I'm on my first month now with the cbfm,takes a bit of getting used to! so currently in the 2ww and waiting patiently.!

good luck honey xxx


----------



## mandy1971

pinktrifle said:


> HI,
> 
> we've been trying for quite a while, had several mcs and low and behold i have a lap and dye 1st october and now pregnant with hcg level 1780!
> 
> xx

ah thats lovely pinktrifle and thanks for sharing babe.Good luck with your pregnancy and enjoy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandy1971

Hi guys,

UPDATE
I am on my 2nd cycle after my 2nd m/c on sept 11th, got a :bfp: yesterday, very faint line.... fingers crossed its a sticky one..
what i did differently this month.
started cbfm first month using it!
Also, used epo from day one till ovulation.
Hopefully not tmi, but I had lots of cm this week, way more that even at ovulation,either its a pregnancy symptom or its due to the epo.
We are trying not to get too excited about it. I get my blood results in a few weeks( anticardiolipin and lupus anticoagulant, to rule out hughes syndrome as a cause for our previous miscarriages.)But startd taking asprin daily as of yesterday anyways..
GL XXXX


----------



## LiSa2010

hello All,
I am new to the forum.

I am 35 yrs old and I have one 1 child, my beautifull little baby girl...she's 15yrs old but to me she will always be my little baby. :flower:

I've read all your posts and they are so helpful.

had one quick question. what Brand of EPO do you recommend?

good luck and baby dust to all...

:hugs:


----------



## mandy1971

LiSa2010 said:


> hello All,
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> I am 35 yrs old and I have one 1 child, my beautifull little baby girl...she's 15yrs old but to me she will always be my little baby. :flower:
> 
> I've read all your posts and they are so helpful.
> 
> had one quick question. what Brand of EPO do you recommend?
> 
> good luck and baby dust to all...
> 
> :hugs:

Hi,

I just used the "savers" own brand, a uk based franchise.took 1 500mg capsule daily from cd 1 till ovulation then stopped, as I have read the girls on b&B have recommended.
GL XX


----------



## EnglishGirl

Hi all

I'm turning 35 in three months....trying for baby nr 2 after removing Implanon.
Thank you all for sharing your stories. There was a lot I did not know yet!

Good luck to all of you
Saskia:flower: xx


----------



## wantingababy7

No winning formula. I think everyone is different.


----------



## spacegirl

mandy1971 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> UPDATE
> I am on my 2nd cycle after my 2nd m/c on sept 11th, got a :bfp: yesterday, very faint line.... fingers crossed its a sticky one..
> what i did differently this month.
> started cbfm first month using it!
> Also, used epo from day one till ovulation.
> Hopefully not tmi, but I had lots of cm this week, way more that even at ovulation,either its a pregnancy symptom or its due to the epo.
> We are trying not to get too excited about it. I get my blood results in a few weeks( anticardiolipin and lupus anticoagulant, to rule out hughes syndrome as a cause for our previous miscarriages.)But startd taking asprin daily as of yesterday anyways..
> GL XXXX


Hi Mandy, 

How are you doing? Can I say congratulations yet??

Cxxx


----------



## seoj

mandy1971 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> UPDATE
> I am on my 2nd cycle after my 2nd m/c on sept 11th, got a :bfp: yesterday, very faint line.... fingers crossed its a sticky one..
> what i did differently this month.
> started cbfm first month using it!
> Also, used epo from day one till ovulation.
> Hopefully not tmi, but I had lots of cm this week, way more that even at ovulation,either its a pregnancy symptom or its due to the epo.
> We are trying not to get too excited about it. I get my blood results in a few weeks( anticardiolipin and lupus anticoagulant, to rule out hughes syndrome as a cause for our previous miscarriages.)But startd taking asprin daily as of yesterday anyways..
> GL XXXX

Congrats hun!!! Sending you LOTS of sticky bean dust! hehe. Hope you get good blood results... best of luck!!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

Congrats Mandy1971, 
Faint line = positive result no matter how faint....if you see it, it's positive. yay for you. :happydance::hugs::thumbup:

so this is my remedy for TTC again after m/c. I am still spotting from my m/c but as soon as i stop, i will be prepared. :flower:

1- charting my temp w/BBT
2- EPO (evening primose oil)
3- Progesterone cream
4- baby aspirin
5- BD every other night :winkwink::blush:

baby dust to all!!


----------



## mandy1971

spacegirl said:


> mandy1971 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> UPDATE
> I am on my 2nd cycle after my 2nd m/c on sept 11th, got a :bfp: yesterday, very faint line.... fingers crossed its a sticky one..
> what i did differently this month.
> started cbfm first month using it!
> Also, used epo from day one till ovulation.
> Hopefully not tmi, but I had lots of cm this week, way more that even at ovulation,either its a pregnancy symptom or its due to the epo.
> We are trying not to get too excited about it. I get my blood results in a few weeks( anticardiolipin and lupus anticoagulant, to rule out hughes syndrome as a cause for our previous miscarriages.)But startd taking asprin daily as of yesterday anyways..
> GL XXXX
> 
> 
> Hi Mandy,
> 
> How are you doing? Can I say congratulations yet??
> 
> CxxxClick to expand...

Hi Honey,

we are still a bit shaky with the whole thing, slight spotting this am, but no cramps yet.. trying to stay positive but at the same time not get too carried away.... Will keep posting here.How's you.?
Mandy xxx


----------



## mandy1971

seoj said:


> mandy1971 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> UPDATE
> I am on my 2nd cycle after my 2nd m/c on sept 11th, got a :bfp: yesterday, very faint line.... fingers crossed its a sticky one..
> what i did differently this month.
> started cbfm first month using it!
> Also, used epo from day one till ovulation.
> Hopefully not tmi, but I had lots of cm this week, way more that even at ovulation,either its a pregnancy symptom or its due to the epo.
> We are trying not to get too excited about it. I get my blood results in a few weeks( anticardiolipin and lupus anticoagulant, to rule out hughes syndrome as a cause for our previous miscarriages.)But startd taking asprin daily as of yesterday anyways..
> GL XXXX
> 
> Congrats hun!!! Sending you LOTS of sticky bean dust! hehe. Hope you get good blood results... best of luck!!!!Click to expand...

thanks honey!
Hope you are doing ok too.xxxx


----------



## mandy1971

update

I had a scan on monday as was bleeding for a week.There was nothing on the screen, so our bean did'nt stick again....
having some bloods taken and awaiting results, looking into possible causes.
so I seem to have managed to crack, the concieving bit now.! And have taken advantage of the fact that concieving chances are improved following a miscarriage.(thats me at m/c no 3!).
So hoping and praying that it does not happen again and that maybe I will get some answers as to why it's happening.
gl guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alibobs

mandy1971 said:


> update
> 
> I had a scan on monday as was bleeding for a week.There was nothing on the screen, so our bean did'nt stick again....
> having some bloods taken and awaiting results, looking into possible causes.
> so I seem to have managed to crack, the concieving bit now.! And have taken advantage of the fact that concieving chances are improved following a miscarriage.(thats me at m/c no 3!).
> So hoping and praying that it does not happen again and that maybe I will get some answers as to why it's happening.
> gl guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So sorry to hear or you losses :hugs: Fx you're 4th time lucky and that little bean sticks next time!:hugs: x


----------



## DressageDiva

mandy1971 said:


> update
> 
> I had a scan on monday as was bleeding for a week.There was nothing on the screen, so our bean did'nt stick again....
> having some bloods taken and awaiting results, looking into possible causes.
> so I seem to have managed to crack, the concieving bit now.! And have taken advantage of the fact that concieving chances are improved following a miscarriage.(thats me at m/c no 3!).
> So hoping and praying that it does not happen again and that maybe I will get some answers as to why it's happening.
> gl guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs:to you and fingers and everything crossed xx


----------



## shbbeabh

Hey there, I was just wondering if anyone else has heard of studies showing that regularly exercising intensely can reduce your fertility? I have just given up teaching regular spin classes at 6am much to the disgust of my boss, as I have read that it can affect your luteal phase, progesterone levels and the ability of the egg to implant. I'm a bit freaked out not knowing if it's okay to still run/do weights etc- anyone out there in the same boat? Btw I am 37, tried for 6 months then went back on bc out of ignorance (as me and hubby were fighting and I wasn't sure if he was reday or not)....so been ttc really, 6 months since stopping ttc AGAIN. My ob/gyn basically tore shreds off of me for returning to bc for that one month as he said it disrupts your pituitary gland and can take 12 months to resume normality....just woke up in a panic about all of this ....sheesh if only I had known. I would have been irresponsible and gone off bc way beforeI met my hubby and was in a stable relationship!!!

Thanks for listening, good luck girls!


----------



## DressageDiva

shbbeabh said:


> Hey there, I was just wondering if anyone else has heard of studies showing that regularly exercising intensely can reduce your fertility? I have just given up teaching regular spin classes at 6am much to the disgust of my boss, as I have read that it can affect your luteal phase, progesterone levels and the ability of the egg to implant. I'm a bit freaked out not knowing if it's okay to still run/do weights etc- anyone out there in the same boat? Btw I am 37, tried for 6 months then went back on bc out of ignorance (as me and hubby were fighting and I wasn't sure if he was reday or not)....so been ttc really, 6 months since stopping ttc AGAIN. My ob/gyn basically tore shreds off of me for returning to bc for that one month as he said it disrupts your pituitary gland and can take 12 months to resume normality....just woke up in a panic about all of this ....sheesh if only I had known. I would have been irresponsible and gone off bc way beforeI met my hubby and was in a stable relationship!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening, good luck girls!

Totally depends how extreme you are and whether your BMI is healthy or not


----------



## BBgirl

Yep, apparently optimal BMI for pregnancy is 18.5-24. BMI is calculated by getting your weight in kg, then divide the square of your height in metres. i.e. it's weight/(height x height). I've read that exercising intensely definitely reduces fertility, but moderate exercise is beneficial, e.g. how about a gentle jog or walk with hills for 30mins daily? How long is your typical cycle, do you have signs of ovulation, do you use opks? The more regular your cycle and the nearer it is to 28 days the higher the chance you are regularly ovulating. Don't worry about your bc, it usually is out of your system within 6 months, but can take up to 12 months, that's not usual though and you only took it for a month right? Think of how many girls fall pregnant after forgetting to take a pill or 2. Try and get your BMI in the optimal range and moderation in exercise sounds good.


----------

